# Anchor trolley question



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

When I install an anchor trolley system to my yak, can I just attach the pulleys to the existing handles? I'd like to do it without drilling holes if possible. Hope my question makes sense. Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yes. It is not ideal but it can be done. It is a bit noisy but with some STS applied to the hull under the pulleys you can quiet the pulleys down a bit since they will slap the hull. If you do drill, just apply some marine goop on the bolts and you won't have any issues with leaking. Measure twice and have a beer before you drill....since both will increase your confidence!


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks swamp. It's too nice out for projects today, think I'll take her out for her maiden voyage after work, just seems like the thing to do.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I had the same question, so this is extremely helpful! I assume I can get the appropriate marine goop at any marine supply shop?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

It's called Marine GOOP. I think WalMart sells it. but I know www.kayakfishinggear.com sells it as well. I would think any marine store would carry it. 

For using the handles as mounting points, most folks are using paracord and/or large carabiners to mount to the pulleys on each end. Then they apply the STS (Silent Traction System) underneath the carabiner and pulley so they don't make noise when using the trolley or bouncing around in rough water. The STS is basically a neoprene mat with a pattern embossed in it. Kayakfishinggear.com sells it as well.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I happen to be going by Wal Mart tonight. I'll look for it!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

skip tumalu said:


> When I install an anchor trolley system to my yak, can I just attach the pulleys to the existing handles? I'd like to do it without drilling holes if possible. Hope my question makes sense. Thanks.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 Just drill the holes and be done with it! :evilsmile Once you get over the initial fear of putting a few holes in your kayak it'll make it much easier when installing other accessories. Keep them all above the waterline (Remember that point changes depending on the amount of weight in theyak) and make sure to only use stainless, plastic or aluminum hardware. Anything else will quickly rust if the kayak is used often. 

I would recommend using a small carbiner on the end closest to your seating position and a pulley on the far end. Using pulleys on both ends sometimes can leave you without enough tension on the line and your position may slip. Small padeyes can be used to mount the end of the trolley lines. The padeyes can also be used along the course of the line to keep the loose end out of the way.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I hope I'm not breaking any rules, but http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/community/ has a rigging section. There is a guy that goes by Lt Firedog that has posted a no drill anchor trolley set-up. I do know that West Marine does have a good selection of the blocks, and guides that you will need for your rigging.

I fish out of a solo canoe, so it is a little different, but I drilled holes. I also have a section of bungee about 18" long tied into my trolley, you may not need that in calm water.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

That guy is also on www.kayakbassfishing.com. He's very helpfull. Lots of good info on that entire site.....it's a must for kayak fishing enthusiasts...wether you're a bass fisherman or not.


----------



## skip tumalu (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I stumbled on to that sight the other day. Probably gonna use the no drill method until I think its 100% necessary to drill. Later!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

